# Thank you DFC!



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Not only for giving my soooo much information on PMR for Tanis...

But also for giving me the opportunity to meet Molly (HCDoxies) for our newest and final member of our family - Tiffa!

5 more days until she comes home to all of us.. but especially Tanis who has been begging me to get him a puppy.

Tiffa and Tanis


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG YAY! You lucky duck! I'm jealous! I love Tiffa! She is so adorable! If hubby would let me I would snatch one of Molly's babies right up


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm jealous too  I don't normally even like dachshunds but I love all of Molly's puppies!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I know... It started out as "You are such an amazing breeder.. but I'm not a fan of doxies." Then I remembered some very sweet doxies I'd met in the past. Then I saw Tiffa and it was "If you get another pup like Tiffa..." and then thinking some more to "Ok, I WANT Tiffa!" 

Right place, right time. Now I'm just about to explode with excitement!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to see pictures of Tiffa and Tanis together. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! This is great...you'll have to keep up with the puppy picture updates!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You'll have to post tons of pics.! I am so excited for you! Tiffa is just a doll...and so lucky to have found a great home! Congrats! :biggrin1:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Man I just saw this... little late for the party, I am!

So glad Tiffa is with Liza! When she e-mailed me from DFC and said that she was interested in Tiffa I was giddy with excitement. A DFC member... who feeds PMR? Then she broke my heart by saying, "I've always loved mini aussies." I thought, "OH NO! She thinks Tiffa is a mini aussie!" I was sooo disappointed! So I wrote back and clarified that she's a doxie, not an aussie... But Liza said, "Oh no, I meant dachshund!" It was an emotional roller coaster, I tell ya!

I have met an incredible person who I foresee a wonderful friendship with! Liza - I have been doing this for 12 years, and trust me when I tell you, you are the IDEAL owner! PMR feeder, lots of pictures, videos, contact... It's awesome


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww thank you and I feel the same about you! I've never bought from a breeder before because I never saw one who put as much into it as you do! Tiffa is a delight in our home. It was so nice today to come home from work to that wagging little tail. There will be MANY more pictures to follow!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats to both of you and blessings to both of you.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!! That is so great!


----------

